# Is there a Maximum Hard Drive (HD) Size eSATA for DVR HR44-500



## KTrentLR (Nov 3, 2007)

I just received my HR44-500 DVR this past weekened, and while I understand it has a 1tb internal HD, I want to put a larger HD on it. I did a search in the forums for maximum hard drive size and founds some posts dated back in 2010 that basiclly said that 2TB is the maximum. I already have a 2TB eSATA drive on my HR22-100 and it works great. Now that I'm purchasing a new external HD for my HR44-500, I want to know if I can spend the extra $100 and attach a 4TB eSATA hard drive to my HR44-500? Yes I know that is a large capacity drive (and might be overkill), but I in my household people record A LOT of suff and I want to ensure they have space to record it. (The 2TB drive sits at 30%-20% free and that's with me cleaning house every now and again.) We like to record entire seasons of shows and watch them back to back (and sometimes many seasons worth - we like to know a show isn't going to be cancled before investing our time).

Specificlly I am looking at this hard drive (I have used the same brand on other HD receivers and have had great results and customer servcie from this maker).


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

There isn't a size limit (well it's astronomically large, probably 8*Z*B or maybe slightly less). People around here are using 12TB RAID arrays. Go to it!


Edit: Saw you were thinking about a Lacie drive. I might recommend an off the shelf enclosure and something like a WD-AV 3TB drive. They are designed for a DVR environment.


----------



## KTrentLR (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks for the reply! I'll look into those other drives you recommend.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Also keep in mind that those recordings will be available so long as the DVR is alive, if the DVR ever breaks (and it will) your shows are gone.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## KTrentLR (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks. Thats the case with any DTV DVR. The HD is married to the receiver.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks. Thats the case with any DTV DVR. The HD is married to the receiver.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using DBSTalk mobile app


Exactly, I just was making you aware in case you were not


----------

